# Train can reach any point on Earth in 42.12 minutes



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.damninteresting.com/?p=696


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

SE18's link


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I can remember a SciFi/Fantasy book series I read that dealt in the set up of certain characters with a Power company worker that worked repairing the shafts that transmitted power thru the earth like this. Based on solar energy they from time to time had to repairs what the plate tectonics would disrupt. Interesting concept BUT how viable is it? 

Chas


----------

